

Skeleton: A CoffeeScript Node.js Project Generator - EtienneLem
https://github.com/EtienneLem/skeleton

======
benatkin
It's bad news, running CoffeeScript without compiling it to JavaScript first.
If your code throws an exception it won't print line numbers. Don't take my
word for it: <https://github.com/isaacs/coffee-cleanse>

I also take issue with the name. Node is extremely popular among front-end
devs and others have pointed out the popular skeleton CSS base library.

Finally sprockets is obsolete for JavaScript, with CommonJS/AMD and tools like
browserify and RequireJS. It's also obsolete for stylesheets if you're using
Less or Sass.

------
Kallikrates
The namespace for FOSS is getting crowded: <http://www.getskeleton.com/> Not a
bad thing.

~~~
Timmy_C
This is a killer HTML/CSS boilerplate. It's clean and simple and does just
enough to get a responsive layout up-and-running.

~~~
Kallikrates
I heavily prefer it for simple sites. Once you start needing all the bells and
whistles, you can look elsewhere. Right tool etc... Don't need twitter
bootstrap for every blog or repo site out there.

------
ajacksified
Very cool; I'll be playing around with this a bit, looks like a nice and fast
way to get started with a Node web app.

Side note: generally good practice to throw your name into Google (for
example, "skeleton framework" or some combination of relevant words) to see
what was returned before landing on your name (<http://www.getskeleton.com/>)

~~~
EtienneLem
Yeah, I did only check on <http://npmjs.org> to see if the bin script name was
available.

Then I made the css only logo (See and inspect @
<http://heliom.ca/en/blog/skeleton>) and couldn’t look back.

~~~
benatkin
> Yeah, I did only check on <http://npmjs.org> to see if the bin script name
> was available.

What you've just described is called _squatting_.

------
bergie
I've been using a quite different approach at structuring my Node.js
applications: <http://bergie.iki.fi/nodext/>

With NodeXT you build the application out of multiple modules (extensions),
which you then "mount" into the URL structure you want to use.

Helps keeping code more decoupled and reusable.

~~~
EtienneLem
Interesting. I will take a look, thanks.

~~~
bergie
One additional possibility is making packaged NodeXT extensions that can be
plugged into any website and configured. Here is an example:

<http://search.npmjs.org/#/nodext-create>

------
heynk
Just yesterday I was searching for a decent coffeescript node.js generator,
but the one's I've been using lately[1] haven't been up to date and this is
exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks!!

[1]<https://github.com/jamescarr/coffeescript-express-app>

~~~
EtienneLem
So glad to hear. Feel free to contribute ;)

------
fat
why would you name something after an already successful project with the same
name.

 _face palm_

~~~
EtienneLem
To tell the truth, I wasn’t aware of the "other" Skeleton.

------
lsdafjklsd
Thank you for this, very much needed. After generating a project I am getting
a 403 'Forbidden' error from express. Anyone else having this issue?

~~~
EtienneLem
Not that I’m aware of. Feel free to open an issue
<https://github.com/EtienneLem/skeleton/issues> and we’ll try to figure it out

------
prezjordan
What's the distinction between controllers, helpers, and views?

------
kcbanner
What is the justification for CoffeeScript?

